# Has any one read this?



## spence.write (May 27, 2010)

Author James Diehl did a wonderful job of profiling 50 WWII vets. I was wondering if anyone elese has seen this sight or read his book? You can find his website here... 

World War II Heroes of Southern Delaware by James Diehl


Please let me know what you think of his site and/or his book.

Thank you.
~Rebecca


----------



## RabidAlien (May 27, 2010)

Haven't read the Delaware one, but I did read two profiling vets from....Wisconsin, I think (okay, checked Amazon, they're from Wis)

Amazon.com: The Hero Next Door (9781878569660): Kristin


----------

